

Animations with CSS3 and PHP - loueed
http://louisdickinson.com/extra/

======
onion2k
What part does PHP play?

~~~
obayesshelton
It has the extension .php haha

~~~
loueed
i used a for loop to print out the div's with a random color and increment
left: by 0.5 at a time. It also lets me enter in the increment value via a
html form. Im pretty new to coding and you both seem knowledgeable, how would
you go about to make the same effect in a web browser

~~~
onion2k
A very quick jQuery hack to get the divs on to the screen in a nice rainbow of
colours:

<script
src="//ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.10.2/jquery.min.js"></script>
<script>

    
    
      var config = { count:1000, r:255, g:0, b:255 }
    
      var steps = config.count;
      var step = Math.floor(255 / Math.ceil(steps/5));
      var s = 0;
      var r = config.r;
      var g = config.g;
      var b = config.b;
    
      for(x=0; x<steps; x++) {
    
        if (x % Math.ceil(steps/5) == 0) { s++; }
    
        switch (s) {
    
            case 1: b -= step; break;
            case 2: g += step; break;
            case 3: r -= step; break;
            case 4: b += step; break;
            case 5: g -= step; break;
    
        }
    
        $('<div style="background-color: #'+toHex(r)+toHex(g)+toHex(b)+'"></div>').appendTo('body');
    
      }
    
      function toHex(n) {
    	  z = '0';
    	  width = 2;
    	  n = Math.floor(n).toString(16);
    	  return n.length >= width ? n : new Array(width - n.length + 1).join(z) + n;
      }
    

</script>

